# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  My iPhone pictures.. Plants i grew before

## thebaldingaquarist

Hi all,

Just want to share some of the pictures i found in my iphone.. last time got take some pictures.. so recently also took some...

plants' identity, if wrong, please let me know!

Tonina SP Belem 


Some moss and a shrimp

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Lone Ranger on Moss, looking at Eons of Hygrophila Corybomsa


Lessy Noisy photo of the Corybomsa

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Shrimp heading for the shade with the crypt Wendtii


Petite Nana Stuck on Drift wood


Shrimp on Echin. Quadri ... something something.

----------


## AQMS

How your Tonina SP Belem? It is growing?

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> How your Tonina SP Belem? It is growing?


It's growing, though I am quite sure it's not in its full glory. The leaves are not curling and pretty like the pictures online..

 :Sad:

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Staurogyne


Blyxia Japonica (no joy to make it red, even though i had the power of the sun, haha)

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Terrestrial moss i picked up and placed on the part of my driftwood extending out of the water.


Flower of Echinodorus .. Belheri?

----------


## nicholasliao

Awesome Eric. There are a few plants in your thread that I would like to get. Thanks for identifying it to me. 

Does nana need co2 to grow well in a tank?

I'm still looking for a plant that seems to be a crawling plants. The leaves look like 3 pointed ferns. I don't know what is the name that's why I can't get the pic. Do you know of any aquarium plants that is like a crawler?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Awesome Eric. There are a few plants in your thread that I would like to get. Thanks for identifying it to me. 
> 
> 
> Does nana need co2 to grow well in a tank?
> 
> I'm still looking for a plant that seems to be a crawling plants. The leaves look like 3 pointed ferns. I don't know what is the name that's why I can't get the pic. Do you know of any aquarium plants that is like a crawler?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Thanks.
nana need CO2 to grow well. but for it to survive, it can, using the small amount of CO2 found in the water of a non CO2 injected tank. This is not true if you have a tank full of nanas. if plant mass increases, more competition for Co2.. so will need to inject CO2 for a densely planted tank.


Crawling plant, looks like ferns.. feels like bolbitis

http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/pla...n.aspx?pid=006

this plant is not exactly a crawler, but is a fern. will need to be tied to something or at least leave the rhizome exposed to light for it to survive.

----------


## nicholasliao

Nope that's not the one I'm looking for. It's usually bright green and works like a money plant. You can see it slowly crawl and spread. Sort of like a nice bright green patch.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Oh.
do you mean hydrocotyle?
http://www.tropica.com/en/plants/pla....aspx?pid=039B

does the plant ever grow upwards?

----------


## nicholasliao

Oh yes!!!!! This is it! Does it need co2 to grow well!? Thanks Eric! Do the local lfs sell them?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Oh yes!!!!! This is it! Does it need co2 to grow well!? Thanks Eric! Do the local lfs sell them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk



hahah ding ding ding!

ya, it needs CO2.
6-14 mg per liter is the requirement. normal water at room temperature is about 0.7 to 2.1 mg per liter if i am not mistaken.. so you will need CO2 injection.

local LFS sells them. seen some from y618 and C328. 

I would stalk the forum buy sell and post a WANT thread.

----------


## nicholasliao

Dang. Looks like I need to get a co2 bottle then. I do hope it's worth the investment. Thanks a lot Eric. Subscribed to this thread in order to know of the plants.

Awesome man. You should start a photo journal of plants and how they look like. Will be great for newbies like me.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## tubularistical

Wow! Amazing iphone pics! May I ask what type of glass your tank is made of, and whether you're using any lens attachments to take these? I really like the second pic, gives the sense of defying gravity (both the moss and the upside-down shrimp)

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Dang. Looks like I need to get a co2 bottle then. I do hope it's worth the investment. Thanks a lot Eric. Subscribed to this thread in order to know of the plants.
> 
> Awesome man. You should start a photo journal of plants and how they look like. Will be great for newbies like me.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Haha, thanks for the compliments, I really don't deserve them. I am newbie too. There are actually a lot of photo journals around. A lot of forum-ers also have informative blogs that are actively maintained. Do check them out. I just try to share what I know and have. Also try to share some poison whenever possible. Lol

Speaking of poison. Get that co2. Opens up your choices for plants significantly!

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

> Wow! Amazing iphone pics! May I ask what type of glass your tank is made of, and whether you're using any lens attachments to take these? I really like the second pic, gives the sense of defying gravity (both the moss and the upside-down shrimp)


Actually I did not use any attachment. My tank is made of normal float glass. Some photos u actually had to do some minor tweaking in order to hide reflections of myself and the phone. Luckily for me my phone is black so reflections are not that obvious.

----------


## nicholasliao

How tall does the staurogyne grow too? Does it stay that height?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

All my staurogyne never grow taller than 5cm. I know that it can grow taller than that. Think for my tanks, the light intensity keeps them down.

----------

